# fraps 30 second video = 1 gb



## DarkTears

30 seconds of fraps video equals to about a gigabyte of space. Does that even sound right? I cant imagine recording like fifteen minutes.


----------



## PabloTeK

Yeah, FRAPS records to raw AVI files so the file sizes are gargantuan, you can compress them down fairly far though! Managed to get a 2GB avi down to 300mb.


----------



## DarkTears

PabloTeK said:


> Yeah, FRAPS records to raw AVI files so the file sizes are gargantuan, you can compress them down fairly far though! Managed to get a 2GB avi down to 300mb.



I was going to record a scenario from a game that i play called (warhammer) The scenario is 15 minutes long.
So let me do some math.

30 seconds = 1gb
1 minutes = 2 gb
So that means 15 minutes would be 30 gigs? wtf


----------



## WeatherMan

This is what hard drives are for! 

Depending on the scene captured, 15 Mins can be more than 30GB. 

My standard Half Size 30FPS Burnout Paradise Vids (1h - 1.5h) are between 200 & 300GB, They of course can be deleted once you re-render the files and compress them down. Movie maker will do it, although it takes a few decades to get the job done being Single Threaded


----------



## DarkTears

Bootup05 said:


> This is what hard drives are for!
> 
> Depending on the scene captured, 15 Mins can be more than 30GB.
> 
> My standard Half Size 30FPS Burnout Paradise Vids (1h - 1.5h) are between 200 & 300GB, They of course can be deleted once you re-render the files and compress them down. Movie maker will do it, although it takes a few decades to get the job done being Single Threaded



What do you mean "being single threaded"?

I currently have a 1TB drive but i dont want to fill it up with uncompressed video.  I want to learn how to edit videos and learn to use 3d Studio max and stuff. I think im going to buy another HDD and put it in just for videos i guess. Which is awesome because it will give me a reason to open my case again. Since i built this computer myself i love looking inside of it and stuff lol. Sad but true.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

What I usually do with Fraps and Warhammer, is just record certain sections, then edit them all together.


----------



## DarkTears

g4m3rof1337 said:


> What I usually do with Fraps and Warhammer, is just record certain sections, then edit them all together.



But i wanted to record the whole thing just in case somethign awesome happens.


----------

